# Naturopaths - Worth a try or not?



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Afternoon 

I have a friend staying with us at the moment, and he seems to think a friend of his who is a naturopath would be able to help with treating this hyperthyroid problem.

My fiance also was talking to a friend at work, and his wife had troubles with thyroid problems and the medication. She tried a naturopath and ended up feeling a lot better, though it took about 4-5 months to get there.

I am wondering if anyone has tried this kind of route, or thought about it.

I'm waiting for an uptake scan, while still trying to get the meds right, though I'm itchy most of the time and can't take antihistamines to control it every day. The doc hasn't figured out what's causing my hyper state, and I'm a little worried he might suggest RAI or surgery. There is no endo where I live.
Just looking for other options I suppose!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have, and am still seeing one. If you are hyperthyroid, I don't know about that. I am thyroidless.

Who are you seeing now and what is your treatment plan?


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm just seeing my GP at the mo, have been on carbimazole for around 5-6 weeks and still trying to get it right. US and antibody test showed nothing. Waiting on the uptake scan.

That's about it so far, I'm probably being impatient but I want to know whether to consider this if it turns out these itches are an allergic reaction to the medication. I can't get to sleep for hours some nights because of them.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Best decision I ever made was going to naturopath. Make sure you find one that really understands thyroid issues.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A related question...do naturopaths sometimes prescribe "standard" medications, or do they always take a more natural approach? (Needless to say, I've never been to one.)


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

A good naturopath combines both modern and traditional means of treatment. I've researched a few things and I wouldn't mind seeing one, but I don't have the finances. Luckily though, it seems I'm not suffering the ill affects others are from my Grave's that require naturopath's ideologies.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I prefer the naturopath to any endo I have met. My endo is an osteopath but still, I really like the ND. My ND tells me to keep the endo and the GP, just in case. Try one,then you'll know for sure if you prefer the ND.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Give me the person with the longer education any day of the week [which would be the endocrinologist].


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

For me, it comes down to which one will listen and work with me to feel better...but I would never tell anyone else what to do. I am glad there were options available for me, and that I found them.

I'd sworn off endo's until the ENT told me to try one that was "human", it would be nice if they all were. My first one opened our second appointment with "You know you had cancer, right"...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

We all look for something different in our doctors. I look for brains....and that includes his ability to integrate what I'm saying about how I feel. I also look for someone who has a collaborative relationship in my treatment.

Just finding someone who listens to me won't cut it.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

webster2 said:


> My first one opened our second appointment with "You know you had cancer, right"...


That's horrible!

It's hard living in a small city, I'd love to try an ENT or endo but they're all 4+ hours drive from where I live. The naturopath I emailed yesterday (in my city!) says she deals with a lot of thyroid patients, and she can't prescribe thyroid medication. Wants to have a chat over the phone to see if she thinks she can help me.

What exactly are the 'traditional' things they do? Apart from diet and exercise?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Rain said:


> What exactly are the 'traditional' things they do? Apart from diet and exercise?


I am not sure. Mine prescribes natural dessicated thyroid (Armour). I was on Levothyroxine which was not working. I sill have a GP and an Endo but I prefer the ND.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Rain said:


> That's horrible!
> 
> It's hard living in a small city, I'd love to try an ENT or endo but they're all 4+ hours drive from where I live. The naturopath I emailed yesterday (in my city!) says she deals with a lot of thyroid patients, and she can't prescribe thyroid medication. Wants to have a chat over the phone to see if she thinks she can help me.
> 
> What exactly are the 'traditional' things they do? Apart from diet and exercise?


Usually they run allergy and deficiency tests without you having to argue for them. This leads to suggested diet changes that for some are very beneficial.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info 

I think I'll go see her in a couple of weeks when I get my next lab results.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

The doctor I work for works a lot in natural medicine. He usually recommends diet changes and thyroid glandulars. I've seen him help LOTS of people when their MDs couldn't.

Sadly, he can't do anything to help me with my nodule, hence my surgery in 32 days. I'm happy to know, though, that if I need some natural help with my thyroid post-surgery, he's only a few feet away from me six days a week. 

I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

I have seen GP's, MANY Endo's and now a Naturopath. I can honestly say it is worth seeing one but I would not completely rule out an MD. The naturopath I see studies integrated medicine which combines Eastern and Western practices. I was lucky enough to find one that bills insurance because most don't. My out-of-pocket expenses come from the tests that she orders since most are not covered by insurance.

She was the first doctor that REALLY listened. My first visit was over an hour discussing all of the symptoms and had me take a Q&A test to rule out involvement with any other systems. She also recommended I take an Adrenal/Hormone test and a food sensitivity test. Both came back positive and is now doing further tests to try and figure out the origin on my disease. Was it from years of continuous antibiotics for sinus infections etc. She has recommended supplements to support my adrenals and thyroid and now just waiting for the other tests to come back. Her goal is to get me off prescriptions and to treat everything holistically.

I recommend you find a naturopath but make sure they know their stuff.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for that 

I have emailed another couple of naturopaths and will see what they say before making a decision, but I will definitely go and see one while still seeing my normal doc. The curses of living in a small city...not a wide choice of anything. I think next time I'm in the capital I will try to get in to an endo just for a chat too.
It's a fantastic thought to be able to one day get off meds.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The ND I see tells me to keep my GP & Endo, just in case I need them.


----------

